# Freda's Website



## Freda

I've just found out that my website, which has sat happily in AOL's member space for longer than I care to remember, will soon be no more. AOL have decided to close all their free webspace and so my site will be disappearing on friday 31st October. 

Happy Halloween to you too, AOL!

Meanwhile I've found it a new home but it will take a few days to get up and running again.

The link will be www.fredawarrington.com. More news as soon as I've sorted it out!

Oh, and I have a LiveJournal blog! Here - Freda_writes.livejournal.com


----------



## Mark Robson

Thanks, Freda.  If you think of it, please drop me an email prompt when you've changed over and I'll update the links page on my website.


----------



## Freda

Thanks, Mark. I've got three pages up so far. It's something for people to look at at least until I can get the rest of it back up!


----------



## Brian G Turner

Freda, apologies, just noticed this - if you perform a forbidden dance (or simply send me an email!) I'll be happy to set you a new website set up on the lines of Mark's, if you wish.


----------



## Freda

Hi Brian - huge apologies, I've only just seen this! I was away in Canada over Christmas and New Year, and have had my head down in my novel ever since. Thank you so much for the offer. I am going to have a bash on my own (I sort of half-know what I'm doing) but if I get too stuck/frustrated I will drop you a line. Thank you, I really appreciate it!


----------



## Mazmum

Hi all,

We are starting a Facebook campaign to get Freda's Blood series back into Mass Market publication.

Freda is aware of the site and if we can get enough people, will direct her publishers there if we can get enough interest.

So please come join us and spread the word where you can for others to follow:

It won't let me put the link in, so please log into facebook and search for the group 'Get Freda Warrington back in print'

Many thanks,

Marie


----------



## Freda

Thank you, Marie! I really appreciate this!

I've just updated my website...

www.fredawarrington.com


----------



## Mark Robson

Can't seem to access your website at the moment.  I wonder if the server is down temporarily.   Will try again later.


----------



## Freda

I might have been still messing around with it when you tried... the link is working for me so hopefully it's all okay and functioning now.


----------

